# TT Mk3 when???



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

when do you think we will see the Audi TT Mk3? this year? 2012 or what? by 2013?
Anyone have any idea? :?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

We may see it this year however being able to physically touch it and buy it, 2013 if you're lucky is my guess. They don't even have a definitive image of one yet!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

2014.

Audi will be unveiling it as a new TT concept car at the 2011 Frankfurt Motor Show.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> 2014.
> 
> Audi will be unveiling it as a new TT concept car at the 2011 Frankfurt Motor Show.


Please tell me it's a more cutting edge design than the Mk2 was!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

The Mk2 will run for nowhere near as long as the mk1.

It's been a design and sales failure. Lucky if it doesn't kill off the brand completely :roll:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

why has the mk2 been a failure?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

stumardy said:


> why has the mk2 been a failure?


It hasn't sold as many per year as the mk 1.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Please tell me it's a more cutting edge design than the Mk2 was!


The 2014 Audi TT will be built on a totally new chassis which will be based on the one used for 7th generation Volkswagen Golf.
2014 is the year that has been chosen to launch the new Audi TT. 
The Audi TT 3 will first debut as a "Coupe" and be followed later by the "Roadster". 
The rumour has it that the design of the Audi TT Concept Car would be based in big line on the design of Detroit E-tron concept car.
You should expect to see a much more sportier and aggressive design language that is inspired by the latest Audi Design.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

R5T said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me it's a more cutting edge design than the Mk2 was!
> ...


Do you think you'll have a TT by then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

manphibian said:


> The Mk2 will run for nowhere near as long as the mk1.
> 
> It's been a design and sales failure. Lucky if it doesn't kill off the brand completely :roll:


Quotes like that are why I won't be renewing my membership


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > The Mk2 will run for nowhere near as long as the mk1.
> ...




We can start our own club Andrew....

Miserable c***s.co.uk


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like the current Astra. :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> You should expect to see a much more sportier and aggressive design language that is inspired by the latest Audi Design.


Sounds great but I expected that with the lardy Mk2! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't see that pic. but some designer moved from Audi to Vauxhall (an interiors designer) and now the dashes all look like TTs. I'm really hoping for something that affected me emotionally like the original TT did.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Aren't you two out of your safety zone on the cutting edge side :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Aren't you two out of your safety zone on the cutting edge side :wink:


I don't have a safety zone Andrew, you should know that by now. I'm all or nothing, max or min, black or white, I don't do middle... :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I can't see that pic


Here ya go










Hope it looks better in the flesh


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see that pic
> ...


Hmmm. Still fat... :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

And the rear looks like a baboons arse with those upturned clusters. Maybe it's the colour... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's Black and White Rich :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> It's Black and White Rich :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You know, as soon as I typed that I thought you'd come back with that. 

Happy New Year to you Andy.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The 2014 Audi TT is currently on the drawing board, ... the TT is our 911," said Wolfgang Egger, head of design for Audi.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> The 2014 Audi TT is currently on the drawing board, ... the TT is our 911," said Wolfgang Egger, head of design for Audi.


Well that's a good start. Will it ever perform like one?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > The 2014 Audi TT is currently on the drawing board, ... the TT is our 911," said Wolfgang Egger, head of design for Audi.
> ...


Not if it will be based on a VW Golf 7 floor-plan. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


Oh I dunno. Golfs can be made to perform... :wink:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

this tread is so funny.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I quite like it. lol


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Oh I dunno. Golfs can be made to perform... :wink:


Perform is a big word with different gradations. :wink: 
Fast in a strait line is something else as fast on the Nordschleife for example.
If it could stick to the rear bumper of a Nissan GT-R Spec V during a fast a lap on the Nordschleife, then it perform. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I dunno. Golfs can be made to perform... :wink:
> ...


Okay, wrong choice of word. How about 'handle'? :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


It's known that the new floor-plan will also use a complete new VAG exclusive Haldex system.
A evolution of the Saab XWD system with 2 couplings. (one at the front and one at the back)
This will mean there would be more then 50% of the power be available for the rear axle. (i believe even up to 80%)
Therefore it would most likely handle very well.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> It's known that the new floor-plan will also use a complete new VAG exclusive Haldex system.
> A evolution of the Saab XWD system with 2 couplings. (one at the front and one at the back)
> This will mean there would be more then 50% of the power be available for the rear axle. (i believe even up to 80%)
> Therefore it would most likely handle very well.


That sounds very good... :wink:


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Will it be a 2+2 coupe or a pure 2 seater ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

12snowy said:


> Will it be a 2+2 coupe or a pure 2 seater ?


Depend on the final design, but most likely 2+2.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

R5T said:


> 2014.
> 
> Audi will be unveiling it as a new TT concept car at the 2011 Frankfurt Motor Show.


Will take pics in Geneva 2011! Can't wait!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> That sounds very good... :wink:


I had high hopes Audi would use the floorplan from the shortened "Quattro Concept" with longitudinal engine layout, real quattro and sport diff.
It would give the 3th generation TT a lot more engine options, like V6 TDI/(T)FSI engine's.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds very good... :wink:
> ...


I guess that would move it into too high a price point though. How closely do Audi work with Porsche these days? There must be some kind of gentleman's agreement about stepping on each other's toes. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> People will make their own minds up as to what constitutes a "success" and what makes a car a "failure"


That's pretty interesting reading, but I think it's safe to say the Mk2 hasn't fired the imagination in quite the same way as the Mk1. Having said that it's no real surprise. The car is an evolutionary vehicle whereas the Mk1 was revolutionary. Personally I'd like to see a revolutionary Mk3 but I understand that for marketing reasons this probably won't happen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

That's me told then :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > People will make their own minds up as to what constitutes a "success" and what makes a car a "failure"
> ...


I'll let you read the various press cuttings....
I'm sure as professionals, they can sum it up much better than i could.

_All the visual clues were right. So were the hints we'd gathered from the technical description. The new Audi TT is indeed much more of a sports car then the old one_

_Even the purest of design objects get old, their clarity and impact fading with familiarity. The original Audi TT did well to last as long as it did. The new Audi TT is faster, longer, wider, lower and taller. It's lean, lithe and dynamic - a piece of automotive sculpture._

_I shall stop short of saying I loved the new TT. You can't love something that looks so similar to something you loathed. But I did enjoy driving it. _

_Replacing the original TT was never going to be easy, but with the second generation model Audi has delivered a car that's better in every regard_

_There's a good deal to be said for not trying too hard. When Audi announced the second generation TT, I must admit that I was expecting a train wreck. I was sure that Audi would try once again to shift the goalposts much as the original TT did upon its launch in 1998. Not optimistic about their chances of success, most in the office figured we'd be seeing something that looked as if it had fallen out of the ugly tree and clouted every branch on the way down. Not so. Although Walter De Silva's design could stand accused of playing it safe, it's a handsome car and that, above all, was what sold the old TT. Look a little closer at the technical specifications and it's clear that Audi was intent on progressing the TT as a driver's car, something for which the old model never really garnered a solid reputation_

_Arguably the point where Audi first started to explore its design potential. The first one was radical and flawed, but this is a coupe with purpose and mass appeal. _

_Without losing its instantly recognizable on-road presence, the new model addresses many of the shortcomings in the now-aging predecessor; it now has aluminum structures, more-powerful engines, and a revised DSG, now called S tronic. Although the car is instantly recognizable out on the road for what it is, almost everything about it has been revised and upgraded. You really need to park the two models side by side to appreciate the extent of the makeover_

_On first glance the styling remains familiar. The bold sweeping roofline and pronounced wheel arches echo its predecessor, but there's a new edginess to its lines, a more imposing grille on its sharper nose and a sportier look. It gives the TT muscularity it's never possessed before. That workout has bulked it up too, the TT's dimensions increasing to the benefit of space and also ride and handling. And while it might be bigger, impressively it's managed to avoid gaining weight_

_Still clearly a TT, the new coupe has been completely and cleverly re-designed. To my mind for the better and, dare I say, it was about time as the first TT was launched last millennium. Well, 1999 to be exact. There is nothing 'hairdresser' about the new car so maybe the denigrators can drop that epithet now_

No ones seems to agree with either of you two :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd rather have my own opinion :wink:


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


That's a damn good post, I remember seeing many of those comments.
It's easy to be swayed if youre a MK1 or a MK2 owner. But journalists dont have any axe to grind, nor any entrenched loyalties (such as an owner would).
I remember wondering on hearing that Audi were to produce a MK2 TT, how on earth will they follow that iconic car? When it was released I (not as an owner) felt what a superb job they had pulled off. Its quite obvious that as time marches on cars have to be replaced or the model stagnates, sales fall and buyers want or need something new.

I've had the pleasure to own Golf GTI's starting with a MKI 1800 and have had every GTI model except the MKVI. Now every one talks about the MKI as being the best GTI, and in its day it was a damn good car, there was nothing like it, it was a huge leap forward for motoring. But compare it to todays cars, the brakes didnt work, the steering was heavy, the clutches were poor, it doesnt handle like a modern car it was tinny and the trim was awful, the seats were uncomfortable, the heater didnt hardly work, etc etc.

So I'm sure any MK3 TT will be blasted by MK1 owners, cause its not a MK1, by MK2 owners cause its not a MK2, but new owners are going to love it.
Lets wait and see with an open mind.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see that pic
> ...


i dont care who makes it , or what it is called,,, that is one horrible looking car !!!! ( imo )


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope they keep the mkII window line finishing in a point at the rear - I think that's a vital TT styling cue that shouldn't be changed...


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

That concept looks great I really like it


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> I hope they keep the mkII window line finishing in a point at the rear - I think that's a vital TT styling cue that shouldn't be changed...


I had printed it out, made it 50% lighter color wise, finished the TT window line and lengthen the lower front spoiler and it looked a lot better.
The TT window line is a must.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


From a purely aesthetic point of view, and in my own opinion, the Mk2 doesn't live up to expectation.

I fully expect 90% of people are happy with it and that too is fine. I'm sure it drives better (as the Mk2 Golf did compared with the Mk1) but that doesn't necessarily make the whole car. I bought a Mk1 knowing that it understeered like hell and had a poor power to weight ratio, but I bought it because I loved the way it looked, the design features it oozed inside and the feeling of well-being it gave me. Modding it has ironed out many of the initial misgivings and the looks still seduce me. The fact that it is still largely rattle-free and in one piece after 10 years is testament to Audi build quality and again I'm sure that is a process of continual improvement.

I hope the Mk3 provides a return to form for the TT. I'm sure it will be an improvement dynamically over the Mk2 and of course the Mk1. I just hope they put it in a designer dress instead of an off-the-shelf 'interpretation' of an original design from a high street store. :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion.
> However 98% of people clearly don't agree with you, so perhaps it would be courteous to the members of this board if you stuck to your side of the fence if you don't want to play nice?


Hey, sorry if you thought I wasn't playing nice.  To be honest I had no idea this was in the Mk2 section - I just saw the thread in 'Active threads' and it is titled 'TT Mk3 when???'!

And since when was there a 'fence'? I don't have any issues with Mk2 owners at all. One of my best TT buddies is a Mk2 owner and my comments were more directed to what the Mk3 TT could be as opposed to what the Mk2 might be (again in my opinion).

Sorry if any of that upset you.

cheers

rich


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they keep the mkII window line finishing in a point at the rear - I think that's a vital TT styling cue that shouldn't be changed...
> ...


Post that picture! Where did you get the picture you originally posted? How do you have the inside track on all of this Audi info - all very interesting I have to say!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You should mainly expect to see a much more sportier and aggressive design language...


  8)


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

All very interesting but if they put a 1.4 in it then I certainly won't be interested - what is going to sit higher in the audi house the R4 or the MK3 TT? I've heard rumours saying the R4 is supposed to be smaller and cheaper than the TT but is there any evidence of this yet? Also if the R4 is going to sit above the TT then what's the point in making a TT roadster?

Not that audi have a lot of point to their cars already, I mean they already have an A4,5,6,7 and 8 which are all far too similar in my opinion!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

If that weren't bad enough they expand each of model ranges... The A5 was a 2-door coupe, then they decided that there should be a 4-door version [smiley=freak.gif] The A7 came along filling a vital gap in the market between the man who wanted a big saloon but who didn't want an A4, A6 or A8 [smiley=dizzy2.gif] What of the man who wants an A7, but "sporty"? Well lucky him if there isn't the A7 MassiveArseSportBack, which looks just like an A5, but bigger and uglier.

Of course, which one's which from the front is essentially anyone's guess. And indeed from the back now that most have virtually indistinguishable light clusters.



richieshore said:


> All very interesting but if they put a 1.4 in it then I certainly won't be interested


That's Peugeot's demographic :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> R4 sits below the TT


Really? Isn't the R4 billed as a mid-engined mini R8? And I believe it is a strict 2 seater. I'd take that over the TT. 

*Edit* Just found this...

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... di_r4.html


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion.
> However 98% of people clearly don't agree with you, so perhaps it would be courteous to the members of this board if you stuck to your side of the fence if you don't want to play nice?


what crap!!!!! this is an open forum and if you dont like it then tuff !!!of course 98 % of Mk2 owners wont agree !!!! however,, if you are an owner of a mk2 then you obviously have no eye for design or aesthetics,,, sure the Mk2 goes better and handles better than a standard Mk1,, but as a supposed sports car it can be beaten by many other not even sports cars in its price range,,so what you have is a car which looks sh*t and can be beaten by many others,, whereas the Mk1 can be beaten by many but still is one of the best looking cars on the road,, you Mk2 owners must be quivering in your little Audi livered bootees cos when / if a Mk3 does come out the price of your cars will plumet , cos unlike the iconic Mk1, as like eg, a Lotus Elan,a good Mk1 /2 escort,even a ford anglia which can all fetch more than they were when new !!! there is nothing to maintain the residuals of your ugly plug, personally , i will never be on your " side of the fence ",, !! even when the prices do plumit !! just my opinion :wink: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

/


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

roddy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is entitled to an opinion.
> ...


What sort of rubbish is this?! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

to be fair mate i have NEVER (   ) read the rules,,, " obviously " i hear you say !! but i have just had a wee look and cant find them !!! but perhaps you can tell me ,, is it only Mk2 owners who can post on the Mk2 page,,, all best for 2011...and i always try to play nice ,, R


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > R4 sits below the TT
> ...


why oh why do ALL the major manufacturers make each succesive model bigger than the previous one,,, ok , go on making bigger cars if they have a market to fill, but often , as with all other markets , fashion /trend is led by what is being punted , the R4 looks good , apart from the gawping front /rad area , but surely if they are,, some hope,, trying to compete with the 911 market then a 911 size car would appeal more to that clientel,. ( and not just me ),, a mid engined Mk1 sized model would at last be what a TT should be !!!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

roddy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is entitled to an opinion.
> ...


Talking of crap - what non sport's cars even come close to the MK2 let alone beat it in it's price range? In fact what car in it's price range sport or other can compete in not just performance but also in quality, MPG and looks?? I'm a very recent MK2 purchaser and bought it because nothing else compares or even comes close in the same price range.

Why are MK1 owners obsessed with their car being an icon and being far betting looking than the MK2? When the MK1 came out I fell in love, thought it was absolutely stunning however when the MK2 came out it truly took every single thing from the MK1 and made it better, including design. This is all matter of opinion of course but I really do find it odd if you consider the MK2 ugly. Also saying the MK2 will plummet in price when the MK3 comes out unlike the MK1! Ha ha ha ha ha ha, you can pick up a MK1 for around £3K already mate!

Just to be clear here, I'm not in anyway slagging off the MK1, I still absolutely love it, am even trying to convince the mrs to buy one, however the MK2 is clearly the better car in every single way (as it should be being 10 years younger!).


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I always thought the TT was a great looking car, many people didn't like the Mk 2 when it was first released however I fell in love with it straight away, its a great evolution of the Mk 1 design, but looks more "grown up".

The first time I was in a position to buy a good example of a TT was 2007, the Mk 2 had a long waiting time and a late Mk 1 was still silly money.

Ordered mine Aug 2008 for delivery 2 months later, by that point I felt the Mk 1 had started to become very dated. They have however started to grow on me again since.

In the meantime my mate has bought an 03 Mk 1, first time I was it in I was quite impressed, just over a year later though the car has started to show its age. Half the warning lights and on on the dash plus the display is corrupted. I dread to think how much money it needs spending on it.

I have the TDi and not many other cars on the market are comparable. None sports cars though have always been able to beat the like of the TT and other coupes/sports car. The whole definition of a hot hatch is based around a standard family hatch that can equal or exceed pure performance cars.



roddy said:


> why oh why do ALL the major manufacturers make each succesive model bigger than the previous one,,, ok , go on making bigger cars if they have a market to fill, but often , as with all other markets , fashion /trend is led by what is being punted , the R4 looks good , apart from the gawping front /rad area , but surely if they are,, some hope,, trying to compete with the 911 market then a 911 size car would appeal more to that clientel,. ( and not just me ),, a mid engined Mk1 sized model would at last be what a TT should be !!!


Part of the reason for the increase in size is cost. Manufacturers need to include more and more safety features which with significant additional investment could be included with minimal increase in the size of the car, but it's often cheaper to simply make the car bigger to accommodate them.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Dear all, every one is entitled to an opinion. However is it doesnt mean any one in particular is right or wrong. So please can we keep it all friendly?

If we all liked the same thing it would be an awful world and we would all drive the same car in the same colour and wear the same clothes.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Rejoice in the differences.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

I love Mk1's and love Mk2's...I first saw the MK1 in Spain before I saw it over here. It was surrounded by people just gawping at it. It still has it. Not sure about the Mk3 until I see it in the flesh, then will decide if I still like it. 
The TT in general is just a great car..all things get tweaked, changed and redesigned. Nothing stands still...just as well as we would all be going on our holidays in Comets!


----------



## cs02kkk2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> 2014 is the year that was chosen to launch the new Audi TT. This Audi concept car will first debut as a coupe version and will then, in a couple of months be followed up with a "Roadster" version. The initial news has it that the looks of the 2014 Audi TT concept car would be long and wide as the present model. The vehicle's engine is expected to be 186 horse power, 1.4 TSI and 2.0 TDI unit and will give 170 horse power.
> 
> Competition
> The 2014 Audi TT will not only be the rival of the Nissan 370Z, but will also rival the Porsche Cayman.
> ...


I personally would like to see a dedicated MMI like the A5's etc as opposed to the very basic system in place on the new generation TT's. Audi deem the TT to be a flagship car yet no emphasis is put on MMI in the current generation. Mag ride is fab but available across the board, so the new tt should encompass an exclusive feature which propels it from the others. Definately like the idea of a V6 tdi option! The TT in my opinion is a in your face car and you want it to look as slick as. So retractable spoiler, aluminium petty cap etc is a must in the new gen for me.

Pics don't look too bad in my opinion, expected more of a variance on the e-tron concept but maybe this is because it's a side profile pic.

I guess it's a little too early to know


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Would not mind to see the TT3 return to a more Mk1 style to give it back the Bauhaus style.



But we probably end up with a TT looking like every other modern Audi.


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

/


----------



## deanyoungson (May 16, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=200736&p=1983246&hilit=Audi+Mk#p1983246


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Another impression of how they think the next TT-S will look like.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

For me the only thing that shares with the TT is the roof line, apart from that it just says "boring regular A5"...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like an evolution of the Mk2, updating it to the new grill/headlights, but adopting a baby A5 look to it. I would say it seems OK, but certainly isn't exciting.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

R5T said:


> Another impression of how they think the next TT-S will look like.


I think the front end needs to be a little bit more aggresive otherwise it looks spot on. Perhaps maybe option the LED headlights 8)


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

This seems more facelift than true mark upgrade?

Sent from my iPoop4 Ya Son's Of Biscuits


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Indeed. I'm reluctant to go to a MK2, so I was hoping that the MK3 would be something special and give me an excuse to get something new, that one doesn't look massively different to the MK2. Better, but still not special.

Think Audi needs something that stands out more. Not sure why they are afraid of it, as the MK1 stood out and the sales of that were monumental.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Dash said:


> Think Audi needs something that stands out more. Not sure why they are afraid of it, as the MK1 stood out and the sales of that were monumental.


Anyone know how MKI and MKII sales have compared? 
I see plenty of MKIIs. Maybe from Audi's point of view a "safe" look means better sales whereas something edgier is bound to put off one segment of buyers even when another loves it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

drjam said:


> ...something edgier is bound to put off one segment of buyers even when another loves it.


Well that's exactly what was lacking. I'm a Mk1 owner who dislikes the Mk2. It's our turn to have something we want.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > ...something edgier is bound to put off one segment of buyers even when another loves it.
> ...


I'd tend to agree (although I don't dislike the Mk2; but it just doesn't do anything for me either). 
But Audi will build whatever they think will sell the most (so almost by definition the most "mainstream")


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

drjam said:


> Audi will build whatever they think will sell the most (so almost by definition the most "mainstream")


How can they judge that unless they build a cutting-edge version and a mainstream version and sell them side-by-side?

Market research is not necessarily a true guide. I've never been asked which I'd prefer have you?


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > Audi will build whatever they think will sell the most (so almost by definition the most "mainstream")
> ...


Of course they can't know for sure: that's why I said whatever they "think" will sell... 
They may get it wrong - hence it'd be interesting to know whether Mk2 has been more or less successful than Mk1. (With obviously design only being part of the story - improved dynamics and so on being important too)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The Lamborghini Aventador is a nice example for edgy design and is sold out for at leased 18 months.
It can be classified as a pure lambo even from a mile away.

Only a real TT Mk1 style TT Mk3 can be recognize as a TT from a mile away and not be seen as a every other mainstream Audi. :wink:


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

How can anyone say the Mk2 has been a failure? Just look at the thing! There's design at every angle.

I admit. The Mk1 is more iconic but mainly because back in 1999 when it was released there was absolutely nothing at all like it. The Mk2 had it's work cut out for it to follow the look of the Mk1 and to look different to anything else on the road and to stand out from the Audi range. In both cases Audi did a superb job.

The Mk2 is a vastly better car in so many ways. The Mk1 will always have a massive following. But let's face it, in reality people mainly buy the Mk1 because they cant afford the Mk2 (I don't believe anyone who says different).

People who can generally have both cars.

As for a replacement I'd probably guess 2014 but i can't see the car looking that much different. The Audi range now has a set look to follow. The doubt TT Mk3 will waver much from the now corporate look too much.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

drjam said:


> ...With obviously design only being part of the story - improved dynamics and so on being important too...


I agree. However improved dynamics will make any car a better driving experience no matter how it looks... :lol:

I think Audi needs to look at the bigger picture here. They have become very conservative in the design department and this is reflected in the 'standardisation' and the 'corporate faces' we see trolling up and down our roads today.

Prior to the Mk1 TT, my only interest in Audi was the UR Quattro. That interest developed through that car's performance in rallying but it was swiftly overtaken by the mighty Lancia and that was highly influential in my decision to buy an Integrale (still the best car I have ever driven and the best looking homologation model released).

The next time my attention turned to Audi was when the Mk1 TT prototype was revealed. That car was ground-breaking, fresh, soul-stirring and highly desirable just because of the way it looked. There was nothing else like it on the road and I actually found myself looking out for one like an excited child!

That 'magic' has the inevitable effect of creating interest in lesser models in the range because buyers are always looking to 'buy into' part of something they perceive as great even if they can't afford it.

Unfortunately that 'stardust' is now provided by the R8. Not that I have anything against the R8 at all, but since becoming Audi's headline act the TT has fallen from grace to a supporting role. It has become just another car in the range and shares the same corporate styling.

I would love to see a new 'cutting-edge' TT that follows design cues from the Mk1 but married to the best dynamic underpinnings of the modern cars. Something that demonstrates innovation, forward-thinking, design expertise and a willingness to think away from the corporate toy box.

In short, something exciting.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

drjam said:


> Anyone know how MKI and MKII sales have compared?
> I see plenty of MKIIs. Maybe from Audi's point of view a "safe" look means better sales whereas something edgier is bound to put off one segment of buyers even when another loves it.


I'd put money on the fact MKI sales vastly eclipse MKII sales but I'm not sure comparing pure sales data would tell them much without taking into account economic factors. MkII came out when? 2007 maybe a bit earlier - 2008 marked the start of the worst recession seen since the 1920s so I expect most, if not, all car manufacturers have seen a decline in cars bought since 2008. The sales figures would only confirm, the world has less money to throw at luxury items like cars compared to the early 2000s.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

I first wanted a Mk1 and could've got one much cheapeer than a Mk2, so I had absolutely no axe to grind.

And don't get me wrong - the Mk1 is an awesome car. I still think it's great and I stick my thumb up at any Mk1 I see.

The Mk2 is a different beast altogether. Looks aggressive, beastly, mean, chunky and is more a sports car. And a hairdresser would look odd in one. But that's just my opinion. Everyone's opinion is different and that's fair enough. Some will prefer the Mk1, some will prefer the Mk2. Both have their merits. Both are aweseom.

HOWEVER regardless of these individual opinions one thing is for sure: you just cannot PURELY go by the look of a car in isolation and say it looks better than another. Like anything in art, be it music, sculpture, poetry, paintings or car design the actual piece is only one half of the story. The other half of the story is how it relates to the context it presents itself in. Eg/ eg 40s music was great for its time, but has no place now and is dated. 80s music likewise. And now we listen to 2011 music. You can't compare the absolute types of music and say one is better than the other because that's only one half of the story. 2011 would be rubbish in 1940 and 1940 is rubbish now. 80s fashion was exactly what was needed and made the right statement and looked awesome in the 80s. By the 90s it was a joke. The same applies to all forms of art. And car design is no different. Eg a Ford Capri was awesome in its day compared to the other cars around and the fashion of cars at the time, and a TT would look odd, but now although the capri is still a lovely car the context is totally different and it has no place and looks odd. So it is with the TT. If we step out of the artistic context of the time and fast forward to 2050 we may look at the two on an equal footing and make absolute statements about their looks, but right now in 2011 the Mk1 is simply hackneyed, outdated, common and has an unfortunate reputation as a hairdresser's car. Right now in 2011 the Mk2 is a different beast, completely fitting into the artistic context of today with the success of the Mk1 but without any of the negative associations. It is just perfect. For today. So comparing the Mk1 and the Mk2 is like comparing chalk and cheese really, or perhaps to stay with teh analogy, it's like comparing a victorian dress with a modern dress. The Victorian dress may well look prettier to a visitor from the planet Zog, but as you cannot separate art from the context/environment within which it is displayed it is right now a disaster. The Mk1 had its time and may well be looked upon as a classic in the future but the Mk2 is just perfect for this millenium. It's a different beast.

Whereas the Mk2 was a total redesign, the Mk3 basically looks like a facelift of the Mk2, which is really reassuring actually as it means the Mk2 main shape is still the shape of today and I won't be getting rid of mine any time soon and if anything as I think it looks far better than the Mk3 it will have its appeal yet still be artistically relevant to today.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

New_TT_Owner said:


> .......Whereas the Mk2 was a total redesign, the Mk3 basically looks like a facelift of the Mk2, which is really reassuring actually as it means the Mk2 main shape is still the shape of today and I won't be getting rid of mine any time soon and if anything as I think it looks far better than the Mk3 it will have its appeal yet still be artistically relevant to today.


The main difference will be the floor-plan.
The Mk3 will use the all new MQB architecture if the current info is correct.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

R5T said:


>


If it looks anything like this ill weep quietly into my afternoon brew!! i dont want an a4 thanks..


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

mpaul0055 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The biggest flaw with this rendering is the fact that they stepped away from the TT fender and shoulder design common on the Mk1 and Mk2.
They used this as a base for it.

btw, The TT RS is still a awesome car to look at. :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Made a very simple sketch.
I think the TT3 could have these proportions, a combination of TT Mk1 and TT Mk2.
More sharp Bauhaus lines from the TT Mk1 and also some line from the TT Mk2 and some new Audi style influences.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

R5T said:


> mpaul0055 said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


i like this photo!


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

the further away for the mk3 tt the better for me .it,ll wipe thousands off the mk2 value :x


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Something old.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Something borrowed?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Something Blue. :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think Audi have their work cut out for them. There is something about the MK1 that just looks so damn awesome, albeit slightly aged. The MK2 just doesn't get there.

It's an impossible task. Some people prefer the more aggressive looks of the MK2, and others the simpler looks of the MK1. Trying to please everybody mean compromise, which runs the risk of everybody going "meh, I'll buy a Z4".

The impressions of the MK3 I've seen kicking about haven't filled me with much desire. The R4 and latest e-tron concept on the other hand...


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> Something old.


I dont know why but that reminded me of this:


----------



## martinbanshee (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, I can see why


----------



## martinbanshee (May 24, 2010)

Dash said:


> The impressions of the MK3 I've seen kicking about haven't filled me with much desire. The R4 and latest e-tron concept on the other hand...


The mk3 pics I've seen look ok, but got to agree the R4 looks better. Can't see how they can have both cars in the line-up, unless the R4 has much more power than any TT.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The TT 3 can end up with a ±220 hp 1.6TFSI as base engine.
In the Diesel department the new 2.0 biTDI engine with 204 hp could be the new standard.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Like the MK1 shape, Luv the Mk2 shape...they should just give MK2 subtle flared rear arches and leave it as that IMO. There really is no point going bigger or wider or more rounded - that will lose the car its identity.

The Q7 is a case in point where Audi have just got it spot-on...the shape has not changed from MK1 to Mk2. In the MK2 form, it has simply evovled with subtle front and rear bumper styling to enhance the 'aggresive' look...it now looks even more classy inside & out... S I M P L E S...!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Can't they do a small capacity 5 cylinder, to get the noise


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Dash said:


> Can't they do a small capacity 5 cylinder, to get the noise


Yes, for example a 2.2TFSI 5 cylinder with ± 300 hp.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That would do it.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

MY contact at Nottingham Audi have said to expect the new TT 2013/14. They have also seen the new A3 and my contact also said he's seen the new RS4?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

stumardy said:


> MY contact at Nottingham Audi have said to expect the new TT 2013/14. They have also seen the new A3 and my contact also said he's seen the new RS4?


IAA Frankfurt 2013 would be the place for the introduction of the TT Mk3.
The new RS4 will be "Avant" only and will have most likely the new 4.0TFSI engine under the bonnet.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## brad_TTS (Feb 3, 2010)

R5T said:


>


Hideous imho!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Axel1 (Jul 17, 2011)

If the Mk3 will look close to that... I count myself very lucky that I got a Mk2 TTRS !!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumour has it that the TT 3 will not get "Magnetic Ride" anymore and will change to VW's DDC (Dynamic Drive Control) system.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Whose rumour?
Who is the source? Where do they work?
Substantiated by whom?

Or one you just made up here again?

Has anyone here ever seen any substance in one of your 'rumours'?
Please point me to a past forum message here where you provide us with a rumour and it subsequently panned out.


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> If the Mk3 will look close to that... I count myself very lucky that I got a Mk2 TTRS !!


Welcome Axel1 to the TTForum,

Have you taken delivery of your TTRS yet - I hear the first deliveries in the US are today?

Enjoy the car - I love mine. I only hope a few US tuners get round the "un-crakable" ECU with some nice piggyback options.

Mad.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

m-a-r-k said:


> Whose rumour?
> Who is the source? Where do they work?
> Substantiated by whom?
> 
> ...


Audi product planung. :wink: 
And "NO" it's not public.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

At least the photo above has the correct corp face. :roll: 
Audi need to do something a lot more special than that to fight off the RCZ and other recent releases.
Engine direction and handling for a start.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> At least the photo above has the correct corp face. :roll:
> Audi need to do something a lot more special than that to *fight off the RCZ* and other recent releases.
> Engine direction and handling for a start.


lol nothing much to fight off there. RCZ is horrible.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I have not seen a decent TT3 rendering up to date that look a bit serious.
It look like no one want to burn his fingers on a serious rendering that could look like the real thing.
Even the one by larson is a disappointment IMHO, he can do so much better. :wink:

The question would be: *Retro or Modern*.

Retro would mean something like this *(Huckfeldt)*, still one of my all time favoured TT renderings.



But i think Audi would go the modern design way, ware i hope they will go the retro way, back to basics.
Volkswagen showed with the new Beetle 2, you can make something cool if you put some effort in it.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

hope88 said:


> lol nothing much to fight off there. RCZ is horrible.


That is in the eyes of the beholder. :wink:

But according to test drivers the RCZ drive a lot better then the TT and also sell's better compared to the TT Mk2.

Audi really have to come up with something special for the TT Mk2 replacement.


----------



## Axel1 (Jul 17, 2011)

mad chemist said:


> Welcome Axel1 to the TTForum,
> 
> Have you taken delivery of your TTRS yet - I hear the first deliveries in the US are today? Enjoy the car - I love mine. I only hope a few US tuners get round the "un-crakable" ECU with some nice piggyback options. Mad.


Thanks Mad. Yes the TTRS's are starting to roll into US & Canada now. I should get mine around August 18th. APR is a large tuner in the U.S. and their owner has purchased a TTRS for himself so they promise to put a lot of resources into the ECU and such... I know I'll love this car.


----------



## ghostshdw (Jul 27, 2011)

I would love to see a factory turbo'd 3.2 V6 on the next iteration TT. :twisted:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ghostshdw said:


> I would love to see a factory turbo'd 3.2 V6 on the next iteration TT. :twisted:


I believe the 3.2 production has been stopped, only 3.6's are still being build.

There was in the past some rumour VW would start development on a new generation V(r)6 with 3.0 volume and turbo and direct injection. (V(r)6 3.0TSI), but it has been quiet about that for a long time now.

I reckon the Audi 2.5 TFSI engine will be soon stray out all over VAG cars in the near future.


----------



## Axel1 (Jul 17, 2011)

R5T said:


> ghostshdw said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon the Audi 2.5 TFSI engine will be soon stray out all over VAG cars in the near future.


I just hope they keep the highest power tuned version for the TTRS :mrgreen:


----------

